# Event ID 333 on Windows Server 2003



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

A custom is receiving a ton of these errors in their System Event Log. After rebooting, everything seems fine for about half an hour, and then there are hundreds of these. It's a brand new server, but I tested the RAM and hard drive anyway. Everything comes up fine. Any ideas?

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Application Popup
Event Category:	None
Event ID:	333
Date: 1/11/2007
Time: 2:44:53 PM
User: N/A
Computer:	SERVER1
Description:
An I/O operation initiated by the Registry failed unrecoverably. The Registry could not read in, or write out, or flush, one of the files that contain the system's image of the Registry.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.
Data:
0000: 00 00 00 00 01 00 6c 00 ......l.
0008: 00 00 00 00 4d 01 00 c0 ....M..À
0010: 00 00 00 00 4d 01 00 c0 ....M..À
0018: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........
0020: 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 ........


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Have you seen this page?
http://eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=333&eventno=5757&source=Application Popup&phase=1
There's a bunch of possible solutions there.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the quick reply! I had checked that out, and should have mentioned it. Some more hints:

We're not using Symantec antivirus (or any Symantec product), and it's never been on this server. This server uses AVG Network Edition.

Quotas are no longer enabled on any hard drives (although they were).

We are using a far newer version of tcpip.sys than that article recommends, so I think we're OK.

I ran chkdsk, but it didn't find any problems.

We are running SBS with SP1. I have not tried uninstalling SP1 (although it may not be a choice, given that it's a new server).

I think that covers my knowledge so far!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Since it's a new server I wonder if it's a hardware issue though, one site said it could be a failed motherboard or NIC.

Everything else I saw is pretty much a copy of eventid.org though. Have you been able to try reinstalling SBS (not sure if it has a repair option?) You could also see if it has the same problem in Safe Mode.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Howdy folks...

TechGuy...

This server have a tape backup by any chance?

We had these errors once, when the drive failed...

JMHO...


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

No tape drive -- just an external USB hard drive used for backups (Microsoft Backup).

The server has been in production for two months now, so it's got a lot of data. I'm trying to avoid a reformat if possible, especially with some of the industry-specific software they've already got set up on it. I'd also hate to do a reformat only to discover that it's a mobo or some other hardware! I ended up pulling out a piece of RAM (1 of 4 512MB sticks) and disabled the sound device (it was giving weird errors and the server doesn't need to sound anyway) and the errors didn't show up within about 45 minutes, but then I had to run. I'm sure I'll find out early tomorrow if they returned.


----------



## Jedi_Master (Mar 13, 2002)

Ok...

Let us know...

If they do return, an experiment you might try is to shut down the MS Backup temporarily, and disconnect the external drive, and see if they return...

Just throwing out ideas...


----------



## cammj (Jan 12, 2007)

Actually clicking the link in the event viewer loads up Help and Support, which gives you a more detailed description of the Event ID.

Second. Check http://support.microsoft.com for the event ID. it possibly will give you some KB's which you may find interesting


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

TechGuy said:


> No tape drive -- just an external USB hard drive used for backups (Microsoft Backup).


Hmm, some of the threads I saw about this error specifically mentioned Microsoft Backup. Is there any way you could try it with another drive and copy the data over?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

cammj said:


> Actually clicking the link in the event viewer loads up Help and Support, which gives you a more detailed description of the Event ID.
> 
> Second. Check http://support.microsoft.com for the event ID. it possibly will give you some KB's which you may find interesting


Clicking the link and searching the KB gave me nothing. Maybe you have some specific links?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

brendandonhu said:


> Hmm, some of the threads I saw about this error specifically mentioned Microsoft Backup. Is there any way you could try it with another drive and copy the data over?


Actually, they have the drives in rotation, but I haven't noticed if the problem only occurs when a particular drive is connected. I'll have to start keeping track of that!


----------



## hoobuba (Jan 29, 2007)

I am fighting this error a while now. I started to suspect ntbackup without reading about it. I did fresh reinstal of our SBS2003 SP1 server - now upgraded to R2 but the problem appears after cca 10 days of uptime. As other people mentioned, I tested NIC, memory system disc, raid, I ran Dell diag (it is PowerEdge 800 btw) and no success.
Tonight I have increased page file size and I will get rid of ntbackup tomorrow.

Thanks for any help this is most helpful forum so far ...

Cheers,

Milos


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for the input, hoobuba! Please be sure to let us know what you find.


----------

